

App Engine data migration? - smoody

My biggest reservation concerning App Engine is data migration. What if I want to move my app <i>and</i> its data off-of App Engine. And let's say I have a half-gig of data spread out over tens of millions of records. I can't simply write a python app to dump it in a single request because it would terminate before completing. So would I have to resort to writing an app that dumps it in small batches? Has anyone see this issue discussed anywhere?
======
thepanister
Well, I did not see this issue before...

But about the data, if you want to pull it out... You can make a kind of
automated script that would pull the data, and store it in another database or
wherever you want...

Maybe you can use wget and cron jobs to insure the automation!

